# 1936 Streamline girlie



## Kstone (Jan 16, 2022)

A big snow storm is a'comin...and this new Syracuse resident, who even after living in Canada still refuses to buy snow tires, is about to be snowed out of the studio for a hot minute. So instead of writing for grants, applying for studio residencies, making lesson plans, or anything else that gives me anxiety.... im going to play with my bike. Wheeee

I realized I'm about to turn 30 next month and I've been thinking, whats a nice thing to do for myself. Soooo.. out comes this lovely gal @Floyd gifted me. Ive always wanted to do a "rust-tina." I personally love leaving bikes as is versus a full shiny restoration...but this house paint isn't doing anyone any favors and my art senses are tingling. I think I could nail a patina and enjoy the heck out of making it. 

I figure now's a perfect time to put to use all the tools and paint booths I have at my disposal at Syracuse University. Im taking a 3D printing class while also teaching a mold making class, so I think a creative headlight replacement is due. We will see.
I know the semester will hit me like a freight train... so this will be a very long project once the snow melts.

While I know the paint is stripped under the frame, there is original paint and pinstriping under the silver chain guard. So thats a fun, but delicate gift to uncover.


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 16, 2022)

Well Happy 30th Birthday! 


This post will be redeemable on the proper date.  😉


----------



## 1motime (Jan 16, 2022)

Great blank canvas. Have fun !


----------



## catfish (Jan 16, 2022)

Beautiful! The bike and the painting.

 Happy Birthday !!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 16, 2022)

Bike is rad!!


----------



## cyclingday (Jan 16, 2022)

Nice!
I’ll be looking forward to seeing what your creative juices conjure up for this little gem.
Thanks, for taking us along for the ride.


----------



## buickmike (Jan 17, 2022)

If that bike were mine I would determine if the head tube bore evidence of a shroud. Also methinks this bike carried the hornlight- tho just the headlight section of it blending and fastened to a wraparound ,curved, piece. Does it have a nameplate?. Are we prepared for a snowed in situation. Shovel , gloves, Oreo cookies etc. GL.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 17, 2022)

buickmike said:


> If that bike were mine I would determine if the head tube bore evidence of a shroud. Also methinks this bike carried the hornlight- tho just the headlight section of it blending and fastened to a wraparound ,curved, piece. Does it have a nameplate?. Are we prepared for a snowed in situation. Shovel , gloves, Oreo cookies etc. GL.



We think she had the whole kit and caboodle because of how she was cut up and the state we found her in. A hand me down front fender, and the back fender cut right where the erosion would have happened from the battery box being unattended to. Theres no evidence of a badge on the front, so she must have had the whole headlight shroud?


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2022)

Reference pics in case you need them.


----------



## Kstone (Jan 17, 2022)

SJ_BIKER said:


> Reference pics in case you need them.
> 
> View attachment 1551111
> 
> ...



I've never seen the headlight up close. Thats cuhraaaaazy. The attachment to the headset? Wowee. Neat! Thank you!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2022)

More pics


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2022)

Wiring


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 17, 2022)

More


----------



## Hammerhead (Jan 19, 2022)

Great project. Have fun with it.
Hammerhead


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Jan 20, 2022)

A beautiful design in the hands of a gifted artist?!? 😳 

This is gonna be cool!😎😎


----------



## Floyd (Jan 20, 2022)

Love this thread! 😊


----------



## Nashman (Jan 21, 2022)

Very Cool, nice caddy pic with you. The bicycle is KILLER, you'll do it justice. Happy Bday early. Oh to be 30 again......nah..... coming up on 65 this Spring, Cheers!  Bob


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Jan 21, 2022)

The fact that the bike is out of the elements....the bike is winning!!


----------



## Herman (Jan 22, 2022)

maybe @JAF/CO  could make you a battery box and headlight shroud


----------



## ratrodz (Jan 22, 2022)

@New Mexico Brant


----------



## MEKANIXFIX (Jan 22, 2022)

https://images.app.goo.gl/2MGedZ4Td1gcc1nj6 
_HOLA and happy 30 b-day in advance! Nice paint w the Caddy & you! Also nice streamline lady bike! Ride & enjoy it*!*_


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday Katie!

Has it been determined that Safety Streamliners do not have any badge hole/holes? Those with original bikes hopefully can answer this. In my mind from a production standpoint it would almost be more effort to single out frames destined to be Safeties vs Supers and not put the badge holes there. 

No skirt guard holes on rear fender so it may not be original to the bike.

Finally let's not forget the possibility it may be a Super Streamline ladies models D-45 K or D-15 mentioned but not pictured in this '36 Xmas ad...


----------



## dogdart (Feb 4, 2022)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY


----------



## Herman (Feb 4, 2022)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## Kstone (Feb 11, 2022)

Krakatoa said:


> Happy Birthday Katie!
> 
> Has it been determined that Safety Streamliners do not have any badge hole/holes? Those with original bikes hopefully can answer this. In my mind from a production standpoint it would almost be more effort to single out frames destined to be Safeties vs Supers and not put the badge holes there.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this. I was unaware of this model.

Here's a question to the room. This example doesn't seem to show any housing for a battery to power the tail light. Here's what's under my fender though. This makes me still lean to the bike having all the bells and whistles, but im happy to be wrong at that. Do we have any models of this one in the ad you shared that exists today? I'd be curious to know if the light is functional


----------



## tryder (Feb 11, 2022)

Kstone said:


> Thanks for this. I was unaware of this model.
> 
> Here's a question to the room. This example doesn't seem to show any housing for a battery to power the tail light. Here's what's under my fender though. This makes me still lean to the bike having all the bells and whistles, but im happy to be wrong at that. Do we have any models of this one in the ad you shared that exists today? I'd be curious to know if the light is functional View attachment 1568153View attachment 1568154



I think it's a Safety.  
My guess is the batteries "corroded" through their box and rear fender and that's the reason the fender was cut.  
I also think that you could sculpt the necessary molds for any desired  metal "recreations".


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

Yep,
It’s a fully equipped, ladies model Safety Streamline.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 11, 2022)

Katie to me it appears your rear fender is a men's safety fender, as the ladies model at least in the advertising copy had skirt guard holes. So in my opinion this fender being present does not prove the bike is a Safety. I would see if you can find any paint match between the fender and frame or other parts.


----------



## cyclingday (Feb 11, 2022)

If it was a safety, there should be wiring holes in the frame.
Look underneath the downtube, just behind the headtube.
There should be a wiring hole there for the headlight nacelle.


----------



## Kstone (Feb 12, 2022)

cyclingday said:


> If it was a safety, there should be wiring holes in the frame.
> Look underneath the downtube, just behind the headtube.
> There should be a wiring hole there for the headlight nacelle.



yes! Thank you for this!!!!

Ladies and gentlemen, we have our answer


----------



## kreika (Feb 12, 2022)

Kstone said:


> yes! Thank you for this!!!!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen, we have our answer
> View attachment 1568717If at some point you electrify your dreamie streamie. I’d like to share a trick I learned whilst working at an antique light shop. We used ball and chain to get through difficult things to wire. Get the ball and chain through both hole ends. Strip back the wires and twist the exposed strands tight. Then wrap them very diligently around the ball and chain end. Carefully and gently pull through till your money. Good luck and love those fenders. What a curve!


----------



## RJWess (Feb 12, 2022)

Shouldn't there be a hole in the down tube by the crank also, where the battery box would have set if it where a Safety?


----------



## Kstone (Feb 12, 2022)

RJWess said:


> Shouldn't there be a hole in the down tube by the crank also, where the battery box would have set?






found it! Wahoo.


Kreika, thank you for that tip! That is so handy to know!


----------



## Kstone (Feb 12, 2022)

Some updates as well about the project. 

School has been kicking my butt as expected. Im heading to Sacramento next month because I curated my first exhibition at our country's largest ceramic arts gathering. Ill be showing my sculptures in 2 shows there as well. 
Im presently writing proposals for two artists residencies this summer. One in Montana and one in LA.

As I've been doing this ive been staring at my bike longingly. I really miss working on her. Id love to have her done before my residencies so I can take her to them as the coolest transportation vehicle around. (Also ill see you all in OC for a bike ride when I land in LA)
 But we will see if she's ready. It feels impossible to balance 12 hour days in the studio with time for myself to have fun. 

Enough of the rambling. 

I brought her in to school to strip the paint since we've got a 3 million dollar ventilation system. Yeeeehaw. She got lots of attention while in the building. Turns out our ceramic tech is neighbors with a guy who has quite the antique bike collection. He said 600 bikes!? So i have to hunt down this soon-to-be-friend-of-mine-against-his-will. Lol. 
Can you tell i miss having my local bike friends? 

I've uncovered some killer original paint on the chain guard. Pinstripes included. I dont want to talk about how many q tips soaked in nail polish remover that ive gone through. Haha. But it looks sooo good. Unfortunately the paint on the frame is absolutely gone. So the chain guard being so well preserved is just a lucky gift. 








Ive been sanding down the bondo on the fenders @Floyd worked so hard on. Then ill get to stripping the paint off the actual metal parts of the fenders. 
She came to us missing the front fender, so he constructed his own to model after what it should have been. The back fender was also cut near the battery box, and he welded a found fender on. Again, she's never going to be a perfect original example. I dont need her to be. I really enjoy the story behind her. @Floyd and I have built so many memories with this bike. I will forever feel a huge sense of honor for this bike to have been gifted to me.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 12, 2022)

Nice to see progress on yours Katie! I'd be interested to see what the paint or metal looks like underneath the head tube area.

My bike was found missing it's og fenders and is I believe over painted. It has the wiring holes but also at least one head badge hole and a truss fork...Wondering Brant does your 36 Super Streamline have these wiring holes or not?












Nfs please no PM's


----------



## Floyd (Feb 13, 2022)

Looking forward to more memories 🤗


----------



## OZ1972 (Feb 13, 2022)

Nice score congratulations !


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Feb 15, 2022)

@Kstone Do you have a copy of this?  I just found a few more copies that fell behind the bookcase during my studio move.  If in need PM a mailing address.


----------



## Krakatoa (Feb 18, 2022)

I've been working hard to come up with some
fresh and relevant additional info to add to this thread. I've been able to confirm with a veteran collector who has both an original '36 Safety and also '36 Super Streamline (not NMB), that in fact both frames carry both wiring holes. What this means is that the existence of the two holes does not in itself definitively indicate either a Safety or Super. To confirm either way one would have to align as many tell tale clues as possible to support their theory.

The issue of the existence or non existence of any head badge holes on the Safety has not been confirmed as yet. Marty can you help here? Have you ever had the light housing off your Safety to inspect the head tube area?

Finally something that has not been mentioned as yet in this thread and which may be helpful to you Katie is the way the unique front fender was attached to the underside of the fork on the Safety. According to the gentleman I spoke with it's held on from underneath with two screws and small brackets, as opposed to a standard central hole as on the Super. I understand your fender is a modified item however if your fork is from a Safety it will have some evidence of these holes underneath.

Please post up your findings when you get to the paint removal at the head tube area! It would also be interesting to see if there are traces of original color on the fork steering tube where it goes inside the head tube and also overspray inside the head tube or bottom bracket to see if there's a color match between frame and fork.


----------



## dogdart (Feb 18, 2022)

A page from the aforementioned Dayton catalog , in case you were wondering.  Has lots of other good images also


----------

